# SSB Vegeto vs Thor



## Crimson King (Nov 13, 2016)

Battle takes place on Earth. Both are at their strongest.
They start 100km away from each other.
Victory by killing the opponent.
This is 616 version of Thor. DBS version of SSB Vegeto.
No knowledge or prep.
Assume Vegeto has unlimited time for his fusion.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 13, 2016)

Doesnt Vegeto blitz? hes an order of -illions higher in speed IIRC

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 13, 2016)

Plus he could just insta destroy the universe and Thor cant outrun or stop that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blocky (Nov 13, 2016)

Does Thor is allowed to use the Odinforce?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 13, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Plus he could just insta destroy the universe and Thor cant outrun or stop that


IIRC RKT is around universal.


Blocky said:


> Does Thor is allowed to use the Odinforce?


Yes, he can use Odinforce


----------



## Blocky (Nov 13, 2016)

RKT would stomp him.

He has Hax in the bag.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 13, 2016)

"Strongest"

As in, the strongest version of Thor, poster child for the divine side of the cosmic spectrum of Marvel?

Didn't he literally destroy fate at one point?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 13, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> "Strongest"
> 
> As in, the strongest version of Thor, poster child for the divine side of the cosmic spectrum of Marvel?
> 
> Didn't he literally destroy fate at one point?


I do not recall, but DBS has made massive leaps in power. Might be more evenly matched now.


----------



## Xhominid (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't know...

Rune King Thor seems like a massive handful for anyone. Even with all the gains in hax DBS has done, I'm not certain they are close to Marvel Cosmic levels yet.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 13, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> I do not recall, but DBS has made massive leaps in power. Might be more evenly matched now.



They can slug it out with the best of them now, sure, but conceptual manipulation is a little too much for them.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2016)

Crimson King said:


> IIRC RKT is around universal.



He's unquantifably above regular Odin. Neither can output a universe level attack, although they are well above multi-galactic level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 13, 2016)

What even is SSB Vegetto?

We know that SSG Goku is multi-galaxy, but now there's so much powerscaling and increases, what is the level? Universe+?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2016)

Blueberry Goku is comfortably universe level, so is Blueberry Vegeta for that matter. Vegeto would naturally be universe+ level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Nov 14, 2016)

Classic Thor should lose pretty badly

Don't know bout more powerful incarnations of Thor



XImpossibruX said:


> What even is SSB Vegetto?
> 
> We know that SSG Goku is multi-galaxy, but now there's so much powerscaling and increases, what is the level? Universe+?



Vegeta destroyed the RoSaT from within, so he can destroy space-time

So, Vegito is casually universe level


----------



## SF latif (Nov 14, 2016)

vegitto should be at the bar minimum 10x times more powerfull than universal level dudes. what are thor`s strongest feat?


----------



## Montanz (Nov 14, 2016)

Universal level isn't measurable in js

Thor > odin who should be multi-galaxy- outright universal but by  how much is anyone's guess.

All I know is that neither are rated as fast as DB is now so if the hax he has in store doesn't include some passive higher-plane  immortality he's fucked,


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Nov 14, 2016)

Does Vegeto have any feats? Do we even know the specifics of the Potara power boost mechanics? _*rhetorical questions*_


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 14, 2016)

Considering how SUperSaiyan Blue characters were able to resist Aura Slide attacks which open up dimensions, it's pretty safe to say that they have hax resistance.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 14, 2016)

All we know is that Vegetto is a casual universal. It's a funny one though, because you can't put a number on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 14, 2016)

Hopefully once the inevitable happens and we get a god of destruction as a full on villain, we'll get a better understanding of where the non-gods stand in comparison, right now all we can safely say is Vegito is the strongest non-god of destruction/angel we've seen so far and will likely continue to be. Thor at his strongest likely has the hax for this but Vegito is stronger.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 14, 2016)

Thor had more Hax than Vegitto, despite being so much weaker.

A Rune King Thor, whom shits on beings that shit all over Odin whom shits on the likes of Silver Surfer, would be way out of Vegitto's league if he turns out to have comparable strength.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 14, 2016)

The usual, then. Is <insert DB character here> strong and fast enough to blitz and one-shot? If yes, he wins. If not, he loses.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 14, 2016)

Blitz him?

No.

Overpower him? Maybe. We don't know just how specifically strong RKThor is, so Vegitto might have a shot


----------



## Deer Lord (Nov 14, 2016)

Doesn't RKT have precog?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 14, 2016)

It also depends on the kind of hax Thor has at his disposal. Because if their speeds are comparable and Thor isn't massively universal then a casual jab or generic ki ball/blast from Vegito might be too much for him, which is more casual than most forms of hax.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 14, 2016)

At least we know time-stop won't be working against Vegito, considering he did a Kaiokenx10 instantly during a fight.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 14, 2016)

Also transmutation. He would be affected but he still gets to keep his power and mobility.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 14, 2016)

Base Goku in BoG is universal already - and that is universal in the DB universe, which apparently is around 10 times the size of the real one.
SSB Goku in the Trunks saga is multiple times stronger than that, and SSB Vegito is several times stronger still. 
So yeah, Vegito should be waaaaaaaaaaay above baseline universe level


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 14, 2016)

It should be worth noting that Aura Slide attacks are hax since they open up dimensions. And Blue Vegeta was able to block those with his hand while being charged up. 
Vegito should have that hax resistance out there.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2016)

Deer Lord said:


> Doesn't RKT have precog?


I'd say he has the same hax as odin at his disposal since he has the wisdom. But then again he never used any of them so


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 14, 2016)

Vegeto would wreck Thor's shit. I know it hurts for comic book fans to accept it, but Dragon Ball has come a long way in terms of power and will keep going up from here.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 14, 2016)

It's less about how Vegitto being powerful as us just not knowing the extent of Rune King Thor's powerlevel

He's like Superman Prime One Million.


----------



## Blocky (Nov 14, 2016)

Then how about Odinforce Thor with Godblast then?

Would Vegito able to face that?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Then how about Odinforce Thor with Godblast then?
> 
> Would Vegito able to face that?


Probably, God blast is just all his power in one shot. But again poor Thor has no feats of damaging universal characters, besides the hungry galactus one. Anti blast would be a better chance


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2016)

I have a hard time seeing Thor getting to use his more exotic powers between being pummeled by Vegeto's kicks and punches tbqh.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 14, 2016)

DBS needs to give us Blue Candy Vegetto

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2016)

Fang said:


> I have a hard time seeing Thor getting to use his more exotic powers between being pummeled by Vegeto's kicks and punches tbqh.


How big is the speed gap? shouldn't take that long to just go back in time or some shit. but then again


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2016)

Blαck said:


> How big is the speed gap? shouldn't take that long to just go back in time or some shit. but then again



Pretty sure base Vegeto alone is in the quadrillions MFTL range. Also don't think time travel is optimal when he can just skewer Thor on his Ki blade sword attack.


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 14, 2016)

DB really _has _come a long way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2016)

Fang said:


> Pretty sure base Vegeto alone is in the quadrillions MFTL range. Also don't think time travel is optimal when he can just skewer Thor on his Ki blade sword attack.


Thor should scale to some of norrins speeds but iirc he has one of his own that may be higher than quadrillions. Gotta check though.

Also starting distance is hella far, so would the ki blade close the gap that quick?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 14, 2016)

Ah shit the only speed feat above quadrillion is the "Thor answers prayers" feat, Nevermind. was there ever a Calc for Surfer escaping the death of a universe?


----------



## The Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

Normal Thor isn't doing anything to Vegetto.


----------



## Cooler (Nov 15, 2016)

If their speed is equivalent then Vegito's ability to teleport should give him a decided edge considering the distance.


----------



## Gemmysaur (Nov 15, 2016)

Wasn't RKT said to have "become one with the universe"? I think that's something like omnipresent.

That, and that he, with his eyeholes could see the past, the present, and the future of everything, or something to that effect. I think that's omniscience, strictly to one universe if ever. This, to me, is why he never bothered with TWSAIS beyond ignoring them and just cutting the threads of fate. He knows where to go to put in less effort. Thus the lack of feats.


----------



## SF latif (Nov 15, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Wasn't RKT said to have "become one with the universe"? I think that's something like omnipresent.


he became one with the universe inside the yggdrasil

he is not omnipresent in a standard match ups


----------



## Reznor (Nov 15, 2016)

Both have "unquantifiably above                " going for them, so it's hard to compare abilities.

Vegetto blitz and pummel seems like the deciding factor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Both have "unquantifiably above                " going for them, so it's hard to compare abilities.
> 
> Vegetto blitz and pummel seems like the deciding factor.


It's doubtful that Vegitto would blitz the likes of RKThor. Fucker is way above your standard Silver Surfer for that.

Normal Thor definitely gets blitzed tho


----------



## Cooler (Nov 15, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> It's doubtful that Vegitto would blitz the likes of RKThor. Fucker is way above your standard Silver Surfer for that.
> 
> Normal Thor definitely gets blitzed tho



Vegito can use IT to get in the hit he needs. Unlesss RKT can teleport too? Seems like it would be something he could do perhaps...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 15, 2016)

RKT>TWSAIS>Many Ragnaroks>One Ragnarok=Universe Level

At least if you take everything at face value anyway



Cooler said:


> Vegito can use IT to get in the hit he needs. Unlesss RKT can teleport too? Seems like it would be something he could do perhaps...



RKT can teleport himself and others as he sees fit.

Also he's omniscient, he sees past, present and future so even teleporting to try and hit him shouldn't work.

And even if you do manage to hit him, RKT is beyond death, punching him in the face won't do shit.

The outcome of this thread is probably that Vegito gets turned into wind.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

Cooler said:


> Vegito can use IT to get in the hit he needs. Unlesss RKT can teleport too? Seems like it would be something he could do perhaps...


He teleported Beta Ray Bill to another end of in the Universe or some shit

Way more than what Vegitto can do

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2016)

Gemmysaur said:


> Wasn't RKT said to have "become one with the universe"? I think that's something like omnipresent.



More like he gained a very limited scale of omniscience, not omnipresence.



> That, and that he, with his eyeholes could see the past, the present, and the future of everything, or something to that effect. I think that's omniscience, strictly to one universe if ever. This, to me, is why he never bothered with TWSAIS beyond ignoring them and just cutting the threads of fate. He knows where to go to put in less effort. Thus the lack of feats.



Its not, its that he lacks feats. He sacrificed both his eyes instead of one. That gave him the insight to understand how to circumvent the cycle of Ragnarok and also the power of the TWSAIS. His power beyond that is never quantified.  Also what Nighty completely ignored is the fact he couldn't challenge them directly in a fight, he had to threaten to end Ragnarok permanently for them to back off by destroying the World Tree/Yggdrssil.

And the thing with "death" was him getting away from Hel before she could take him into her realm.

The fight is just going to end with Thor getting beaten down over and over again by Blueberry Vegeto with ease.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 15, 2016)

Fang said:


> Also what Nighty completely ignored is the fact he couldn't challenge them directly in a fight, he had to threaten to end Ragnarok permanently for them to back off.



This isn't at all what happens at the end of that run lol

Thor is about to smash the loom of fate when TWSAIS come begging him not to and offer him a place as one of them, Thor tells them to fuck off and they're powerless to stop him because he's so far beyond them, they're like Children to him.

Thor never once threatens to stop Ragnarok, in fact, Thor's entire purpose there is to make sure that Ragnarok actually does happen, you have things literally the wrong way around, it's TWSAIS who want to prevent true Ragnarok from occurring, they feed on the cycle and thus pervert the natural order of how things are meant to be. Thor rights this wrong and when they show up later in Loki: Agent of Asgard they are much diminished and running on borrowed time.


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> This isn't at all what happens at the end of that run lol
> 
> Thor is about to smash the loom of fate when TWSAIS come begging him not to and offer him a place as one of them, Thor tells them to fuck off and they're powerless to stop him because he's so far beyond them, they're like Children to him.
> 
> Thor never once threatens to stop Ragnarok, in fact, Thor's entire purpose there is to make sure that Ragnarok actually does happen, you have things literally the wrong way around, it's TWSAIS who want to prevent true Ragnarok from occurring, they feed on the cycle and thus pervert the natural order of how things are meant to be. Thor rights this wrong and when they show up later in Loki: Agent of Asgard they are much diminished and running on borrowed time.



What are you talking about. The point was he never fights them or battles them directly at all here. Just like Odin never fights them and kept looking for ways to destroy them or remove their influence before Rune King Thor came about before hand. He destroys it to stop the cycle of Ragnarok, which is what they draw their power from as they are repeatedly stated to feed off the power of Asgardians and other Gods through the cycle of rebirth that Ragnarok establishes with their looping of it.

Outside of that its unquantfiable and he is not beyond Death unless you think Hel is on par with the actual abstract entity, which is dumb.

You're wanking him.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 15, 2016)

He doesn't have to fight them or battle them, the whole point of the run is that Thor supersedes their power. If they were stronger than him then they would have stopped him, yet they didn't, because their entire thing was, as Thor says, "a game." The Only way TWSAIS can actually face Thor is by trying to outsmart him, the runes and the odinforce combine to make him much more powerful. They literally offer him a spot amongst them out of fear because they know it's the final thing they can do as he is beyond them.

TWSAIS have basically tied the entire universe in a knot, the end connects to the beginning and the entire thing is a cycle from which they feed. Thor cuts the thread tying the end to the beginning, he doesn't stop ragnarok, what he stops is the endless cycle which diminished Asgard but empowered TWSAIS.

Rune King Thor survives the end of his fate, he is fated to stop existing but continues to exist anyway, the rest of Asgard is basically deleted from existence following this arc but Thor alone retains his memories and stature as a God and he uses this to bring the rest back. When next we see him he's literally floating in a void, he shouldn't be alive but he is.


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 15, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> He teleported Beta Ray Bill to another end of in the Universe or some shit
> 
> Way more than what Vegitto can do


Pretty sure Zamasu can teleport to other universes too and that didn't help much against Vegito 

Then again, I forgot if Zamasu even teleported in their fight

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2016)

The only thing shown is that he's in a permanent sleep. The power of the TWSAIS is completely unknown outside of them being "Gods to the Gods" and Odin not being able to defeat them, and I already stated they perverted it to feed off the cycle and become more powerful as a result of it. However if he could've defeated them without going after the Loom of Fate, he would've done so however, which is the lynchpin here in your argument. He can't handwave them away regardless of his statements like he did Mangog who he erased from existence.

And irregardless of that, he's going to get wrecked here.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 15, 2016)

Sounds like Beerus vs RKThor would be a better fight, since Beerus seemed to think his ability should bypass time shenanigans (but it just wasn't good enough to counter time ring).

You could make a case of Vegeta being able to survive blowing up RoSaT dimension being comparable to the things Nighty mentioned, but it'd still be on the lower end of that, and we have no idea how much better Vegito could do.


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2016)

The last thing I'm gonna add here is that neither Odin or RKT can one shot the universe and the weaker components of Vegeto can already do that. Tbqh Vegeto is overkill here given the speed and DC difference.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 15, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> He teleported Beta Ray Bill to another end of in the Universe or some shit
> 
> Way more than what Vegitto can do


Teleportation to the other end of the universe is "way more" than teleporting across dimensions? OK.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> Teleportation to the other end of the universe is "way more" than teleporting across dimensions? OK.


Can he teleport other people without even touching them?

Because RKThor can do that shit.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 15, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> Can he teleport other people without even touching them?
> 
> Because RKThor can do that shit.


So?
Does Thor's have more utility? Sure
Does that utility matter in a fight with a guy who can teleport as well? No


----------



## The Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> So?
> Does Thor's have more utility? Sure
> Does that utility matter in a fight with a guy who can teleport as well? No


???
My point was that Thor had a better teleportation.

You brought that second point up and immediately answered it yourself for no reason.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 15, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> ???
> My point was that Thor had a better teleportation.
> 
> You brought that second point up and immediately answered it yourself for no reason.


So if you agree that Thor having a better teleport doesn't matter, then why did you bring it up in the first place?


----------



## The Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> So if you agree that Thor having a better teleport doesn't matter, then why did you bring it up in the first place?


I didn't really agree.

I just found it weird that you went from comparing teleportation to basically stating "Pfft. Whatever. It's irrelevant anyway so it doesn't matter."

I mean.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 15, 2016)

It would be difficult enough to argue that Thor could beat SSG Goku and his mutli-galaxy level shit.

Then you get SSB Goku, who has risen in power from the RoF, U6 and Black arcs.

Then you add in SSB Vegito, who's so casually universal it's not even funny. 

Isn't really a fair match, tbh.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 15, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> It would be difficult enough to argue that Thor could beat SSG Goku and his mutli-galaxy level shit.
> 
> Then you get SSB Goku, who has risen in power from the RoF, U6 and Black arcs.
> 
> ...


I wanna find out who exactly thought that Godblast would work


----------



## Blocky (Nov 15, 2016)

Uhhhhhhh....

So not even skyfathers level beings could beat SSJB Vegito?


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2016)

They can potentially beat him in a speed equalized match up with more broken shit. Odin has BFRed people to different dimensions and realms (not that this would work given we've seen IT users not only move through different dimensions but even through different universes), depowered others, and has exotic shit like creating a planet out of nothing and recreating an entire race among other things. But in pure power? No they can't.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 15, 2016)

Since when was Thor on par with Vegitos speed? Vegito gonna blitz and punch his head right off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 15, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> DB really _has _come a long way



This is why Goku vs Superman was banned years ago 

For the same reason Freeza wanted to wipe out the Saiyan race

They were AFRAID

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Toaa (Nov 15, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This is why Goku vs Superman was banned years ago
> 
> For the same reason Freeza wanted to wipe out the Saiyan race
> 
> They were AFRAID


Oh the irony now nearly no version of supes can contend with goku while in the past it was the opposite


----------



## Veggie (Nov 15, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Oh the irony now nearly no version of supes can contend with goku while in the past it was the opposite


What are the versions of Superman that can beat Goku now?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 15, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> What are the versions of Superman that can beat Goku now?



Cosmic Armor, the one with the Sword of Superman maybe, and that's about all I know


----------



## Veggie (Nov 15, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cosmic Armor, the one with the Sword of Superman maybe, and that's about all I know


And is Cosmic Armor not supposed to be the strongest Supes ever? If so that's absolutely great for Dragon Ball.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2016)

Wait what? 
I do a semi hiatus of 2 months and blueberry became universe level? 
I mean what exactly have i missed? 
Because last time i checked the universe level bracket starts at berrus Who can destroy 2 universes while fighting champa


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 15, 2016)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This is why Goku vs Superman was banned years ago
> 
> For the same reason Freeza wanted to wipe out the Saiyan race
> 
> They were AFRAID

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 15, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Wait what?
> I do a semi hiatus of 2 months and blueberry became universe level?
> I mean what exactly have i missed?
> Because last time i checked the universe level bracket starts at berrus Who can destroy 2 universes while fighting champa



Vegeta destroyed the hyperbolic timechamber from within confirming that him and fighters on his level can destroy spacetime. We already knew Goku could definitely empty the universe considering he destroyed that last attack during his fight vs Beerus that was greater than the previous combined attack that would at least empty the universe. But now that space-time destruction is confirmed as well SSB level fighters are all definitely universe level now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Vegeta destroyed the hyperbolic timechamber from within confirming that him and fighters on his level can destroy spacetime. We already knew Goku could definitely empty the universe considering he destroyed that last attack during his fight vs Beerus that was greater than the previous combined attack that would at least empty the universe. But now that space-time destruction is confirmed as well SSB level fighters are all definitely universe level now.


oh right
i can actually get behind that yeah

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Toaa (Nov 15, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Wait what?
> I do a semi hiatus of 2 months and blueberry became universe level?
> I mean what exactly have i missed?
> Because last time i checked the universe level bracket starts at berrus Who can destroy 2 universes while fighting champa


Another hiatus and goku will be winning against galactus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SF latif (Nov 15, 2016)

multiverse goku? soon coming


----------



## trance (Nov 16, 2016)

SkylineGTR said:


> Since when was Thor on par with Vegitos speed? Vegito gonna blitz and punch his head right off.



Classic Thor is comparable to Surfer, who can move so fast that galaxies pass by in a blur

So, trillions to quadrillions times _c_


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2016)

He's comparable to the SS in movement speed, but not equal. SS has always been the speedster of the Heralds.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 16, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Classic Thor is comparable to Surfer, who can move so fast that galaxies pass by in a blur
> 
> So, trillions to quadrillions times _c_


Travel speed and combat speed are different.

Plus, being on par with somebody/or beating somebody doesn't always mean you're faster than them.
Spiderman blitzed a full powered Firelord, guess this must mean Spidey is MFTL.

(NOTE: The above image is not the venom-symbiote Spiderman, that's just a normal black colored costume Peter Parker sew)



Plus Spiderman must be quadrillion times c if he can do this

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 16, 2016)

Toaa said:


> Oh the irony now nearly no version of supes can contend with goku while in the past it was the opposite



CA Supes and PC Supes with the sword of superman would still beat him.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 16, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Are you really bringing up outliers and inconsistencies to discredit Surfer?



This is my personal favorite. 



But using these types of lowends/outliers is just stupid, regardless of the humor.


----------



## Toaa (Nov 16, 2016)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> CA Supes and PC Supes with the sword of superman would still beat him.


Superman with sword of supes doubtful and ca superman is not super he is a robot


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 16, 2016)

What feats does the sword of superman have, other than being able to disguise itself as an inflatable (seriously)?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Travel speed and combat speed are different.
> 
> Plus, being on par with somebody/or beating somebody doesn't always mean you're faster than them.
> Spiderman blitzed a full powered Firelord, guess this must mean Spidey is MFTL.
> ...


Fuck off with your downplaying


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Travel speed and combat speed are different.



No they aren't.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 16, 2016)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> CA Supes and PC Supes with the sword of superman would still beat him.


PC Superman w/ Sword of Superman became omnicient and became one with the universe.

PC Superman rejected it tho. It's basically featless


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 16, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> PC Superman w/ Sword of Superman became omnicient and became one with the universe.
> 
> PC Superman rejected it tho. It's basically featless


So he's what, baseline universal with it? That shouldn't mean a lot to someone who is hilariously casually universal


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 16, 2016)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> CA Supes



Daily reminder

The Cosmic Armor was built by the Monitors over a long period of time
Requires both Ultraman and Superman's essence to activate it
Requires Quantum Superman to combine them together. 
The Monitors themselves are already universe level and it's their creation. Attributing it to Superman is just silly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 16, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Are you really bringing up outliers and inconsistencies to discredit Surfer?


No, I'm bringing them in to discredit the Thor quadrillion c combat speed feat.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 16, 2016)

Fang said:


> No they aren't.


Bren Foster can kick at 120mph.
That's 4 times faster than Usain Bolt's running speed.
Or are you gonna tell me that Usain Bolt can kick like that? Or that Bren Foster can run at 120mph?





Crimson King said:


> Fuck off with your downplaying

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## The Runner (Nov 16, 2016)

SSBMonado said:


> So he's what, baseline universal with it? That shouldn't mean a lot to someone who is hilariously casually universal


No.

He's featless.

The Sword was a test. If he accepted hd fail and the sword would presumably leave him.

Really, the only thing that is known is that its >>>>>>>>>> PC Superman, whose entire powerlevel is more or less a mystery.


----------



## trance (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> No, I'm bringing them in to discredit the Thor quadrillion c combat speed feat.





You'd have a point if Thor hasn't consistently shown to be Surfer's peer and didn't have several MFTL feats himself

Oh and that was Surfer's feat, at least read properly


----------



## The Runner (Nov 16, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Daily reminder
> 
> The Cosmic Armor was built by the Monitors over a long period of time
> Requires both Ultraman and Superman's essence to activate it
> ...


Thought Robot is like TTGL, he's powered by Superman and Evil Superman's thought

Technically he IS Superman, but also his kind of a fusion like Vegetto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> *snip*



No. We don't use that trope here.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 16, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> You'd have a point if Thor hasn't consistently shown to be Surfer's peer and didn't have several MFTL feats himself
> 
> Oh and that was Surfer's feat, at least read properly


Yeah, but being his peer doesn't mean Thor's on equal speed than him.
Speed is not the only thing in a fight. Nor does being faster mean you're better than him.

If you let Mike Tyson and Manny Pacquiao fight, and Tyson won. Then it wasn't because Tyson was faster.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 16, 2016)

Fang said:


> No. We don't use that trope here.


Even if it applies to real life?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2016)

This is fiction, not real life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trance (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Yeah, but being his peer doesn't mean Thor's on equal speed than him.



I never said it made them equal

It does, however, make them comparable and they are

Seriously, read before you post


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 16, 2016)

Fang said:


> This is fiction, not real life.


There's nothing stopping it from being applied to fiction.

It's what should be looked at in the first place, unless you got stuff like Dragonball Super in which combat speed is faster than travel speed.



Kyouko said:


> I never said it made them equal
> 
> It does, however, make them comparable and they are
> 
> Seriously, read before you post


Or you could treat it as another outlier, like the scan on Thing and Spiderman.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## SF latif (Nov 16, 2016)

travelling still requries a perspective speed level 
unless it`s specifically said otherwise, we don`t assume travel speed =//= combat speed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roggiano (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> There's nothing stopping it from being applied to fiction.
> 
> It's what should be looked at in the first place, unless you got stuff like Dragonball Super in which combat speed is faster than travel speed.


You do understand that this is something that's been talked about and established in the OBD for years?  If you really don't like it, go over to the meta-dome and get some discussion about it...

But you're probably not going to get any agreement just because the same people who have discussed this, over and over, those regulars and veterans go with the logic that combat speed is comparable, if not equal to, travel speed... barring exceptions, of course.  But those are exceptions, not the rule.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 16, 2016)

The whole travel speed =/= combat speed trope?

What is this 2010? 

This only applies to some characters. Hulk for example. He can fight FTL opponents, but he sure as hell isn't running at FTL speed (he can jump like a baller tho). 

Most of the time travel speed = combat speed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> There's nothing stopping it from being applied to fiction.
> 
> It's what should be looked at in the first place, unless you got stuff like Dragonball Super in which combat speed is faster than travel speed.



We don't use this trope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Or you could treat it as another outlier, like the scan on Thing and Spiderman.



Uhhh, no? 

Because Thor has consistently performed at that level?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 16, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> There's nothing stopping it from being applied to fiction.
> 
> It's what should be looked at in the first place, unless you got stuff like Dragonball Super in which combat speed is faster than travel speed.
> 
> ...


Take your stupid shit to the meta. We'll rip you apart there.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Montanz (Nov 16, 2016)

I support MFTL+ spidey


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 17, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Daily reminder
> 
> The Cosmic Armor was built by the Monitors over a long period of time
> Requires both Ultraman and Superman's essence to activate it
> ...



don't be dumb

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2016)

Montanz said:


> I support MFTL+ spidey


MFTL+ Maximum Spiders


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't forget that he's SS level


----------



## Reznor (Nov 17, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> This only applies to some characters. Hulk for example. He can fight FTL opponents, but he sure as hell isn't running at FTL speed (he can jump like a baller tho).
> 
> Most of the time travel speed = combat speed.


I like the explanation better that there's a minimum amount of reaction speed that you'd have to have in order to travel at those speeds and not run into shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franco (Nov 17, 2016)

Reznor said:


> I like the explanation better that there's a minimum amount of reaction speed that you'd have to have in order to travel at those speeds and not run into shit.



You'd have a harder time actually *trying* to hit something in space, probably it's better to say that there's a minimum amount of reaction to not pass the point where you're trying to go by a few light-years


----------



## Reznor (Nov 17, 2016)

Franco said:


> You'd have a harder time actually *trying* to hit something in space, probably it's better to say that there's a minimum amount of reaction to not pass the point where you're trying to go by a few light-years


That's probably better for reaction speed, yeah.

But if you can start and stop relatively quickly, that's a better case for "combat speed". The people that wouldn't get their travel speed as combat speed would be people that have to gradually slow down like a space ship would. 
But anyone that can get up to their max speed quickly has enough basis for that.


----------



## saint rider 890 (Nov 17, 2016)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> CA Supes and PC Supes with the sword of superman would still beat him.



What àbout Superboy Prime ?


----------



## Gordo solos (Nov 17, 2016)

saint rider 890 said:


> What àbout Superboy Prime ?


Emoboy is a loser


----------



## saint rider 890 (Nov 17, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Emoboy is a loser



No i mean in fight can Goku or Black Sama beat Superboy Prime ?


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 17, 2016)

saint rider 890 said:


> No i mean in fight can Goku or Black Sama beat Superboy Prime ?



Yup. 

The best Superboy Prime has accomplished was when he was amped by one of the Guardians sending him into the multiverse, which empowered him with energy. He then fought Monarch and survived the universe exploding in a chain reaction. 

A multi-galaxy level durability feat (since the universe was still there after), but nothing on the level of SSB Saiyans, who are much above that. 

The only thing that Superboy Prime might have as a stat advantage is in speed, since he was blitzing GL's easily and out racing them. I forget what God tiers in Dragon Ball are speed wise.


----------



## saint rider 890 (Nov 17, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Yup.
> 
> The best Superboy Prime has accomplished was when he was amped by one of the Guardians sending him into the multiverse, which empowered him with energy. He then fought Monarch and survived the universe exploding in a chain reaction.
> 
> ...



What about Superboy Prime DC ? Around multi galaxy or universal ? In his obd profile he is solar level / dimension .


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Nov 18, 2016)

Here;s the scan I was looking for about combat speed vs travel speed



Here's also something I found about the different types of speed.



You guys don't use that trope here?

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Here;s the scan I was looking for about combat speed vs travel speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not about travel speed versus combat speed, that's about trained fighter versus untrained fighter, hence the reference to muscle memory.

It's also clearly bullshit because everyone should know that Superman is an experienced fighter at this point.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Here;s the scan I was looking for about combat speed vs travel speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just gonna mention WW is actually faster than Supes. He's in the trillions/quadrillions, she's in the quintillions.


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> I forget what God tiers in Dragon Ball are speed wise.



They're quadrillions of times FTL


----------



## The Runner (Nov 18, 2016)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Here;s the scan I was looking for about combat speed vs travel speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah except that was made by Dwayne McDuffie, someone who had preconceived notions as to where Wonder Woman and Superman stand when it comes to combat.

Superman was 1.) A wreastler and 2.) A Boxer in his early years. He definitely isn't lacking any muscle memory and is certainly trained. People like Dwayne, who don't bother adhearing to continuity, are the reason so many maybe-readers get intimidated by Comics.

But apparently Superman doesn't know how to fight at all. No sir-y

Also the discrepency between reactions and raw movement is blown out of proportion. If you can move and precede at a certain speed, logic dictates that you can react to it. Fucking *duh*


----------



## Blαck (Nov 19, 2016)

Imagine said:


> MFTL+ Maximum Spiders


Firelord can vouch for that


----------



## Light Bringer (Nov 19, 2016)

Thor gets nuked badly and RKT is still hopelessly outclassed in the firepower department. I can see RKT taking the match by bfr and use of hax, but 8/10 times Vegito takes this.


----------



## Empress Angeline (Nov 19, 2016)

Vegeto should win here


----------



## TheManWhoLaughs (Jan 31, 2017)

Thor is slower then wolverine . He loses

Reactions: Dislike 10


----------



## Blocky (Jan 31, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty @MusubiKazesaru

Can your lock this thread and ban the guy who keeps bringing back threads?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 31, 2017)

Dem necros


----------

